# Best engine bay heavy duty cleaner !



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all , 

i have just bought an old mx5 and the engine bay is covered in crap , and it needs cleaning bad . i am just after a few pointers on products and tips cheers:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

BH Surfex HD or AG engine and machine cleaner.


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Gunk...

Look at my few pics posts in showroom.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=302095


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> BH Surfex HD or AG engine and machine cleaner.


Just used surfex HD on my engine bay and can say that its amazing! Such a versatile product too


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

AG engine and machine cleaner and AB jaffa clean are my favorite


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Surfex easily.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Surfex HD or Maxolen Engine Cleaner :thumb:


----------



## sparky6911 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi

I posted the exact same question last night

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=302003

I tried the white spirit and old paint brush method and it worked well, that was after scrapping off tonnes of muck first though. There is still some residue so I might give surfex or G101 a go though


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

hey , 

well white spirit sounds interesting sparky , how much does the ag , surfex cost , im just after a cheap but effective method


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

1L of Surfex HD is like £15 and dilutes very very very very well.

1L of engine and machine cleaner is £10.99 from Halfrauds.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Surfex HD is £6.99 from most of the retailers on here but as you can dilute it down so much it'll last ages. I diluted it 10 to 1 for my engine bay and this was easily strong enough to remove the grime and oil residue, actually my favourite all round detailing product as it degreases so well and is an excellent APC for interior surfaces, carpets etc


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Just get WD40 mate.


----------



## FredSpencer (Nov 27, 2012)

5 litres of Surfex is £14.28 - you could give it a bath.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

WD40 does work well but compared to turps it's still quite expensive.


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

cool , cheers chaps ! i am going to try some gunk and surfex hd see how i get on ???


----------



## FredSpencer (Nov 27, 2012)

Surfex is good for so much more as well. Did my bathroom with it, suite, tiles, windows (glass and frames) and paintwork which all came up nice and sparkly ..... might have to try it instead of bubblebath.


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks guys , will try some this weekend !!! also whats the best chrome cleaner out there , for doing exhausts ect cheers


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks guys , will try some this weekend !!! also whats the best chrome cleaner out there , for doing exhausts ect cheers


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

martinmsport said:


> thanks guys , will try some this weekend !!! also whats the best chrome cleaner out there , for doing exhausts ect cheers


Britemax metal twins and meg's nxt all metal polish are both very good:thumb:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Or for cheapness, the old motorcyclist's chrome cleaning method is wire wool (not Brillopads though, as they're abrasive).


----------

